# Bullfrog Eating a Fish



## TulsaJeff (Jun 7, 2010)

The bullfrog is eating a fish.. I saw this in my creek a while back and was able to capture it. Pretty funny stuff. No.. I did not smoke it. Although, fish stuffed bullfrog doesn't sound half bad


----------



## rdknb (Jun 7, 2010)

now that is a cool picture


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Jef, it's the water downstream from your still.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Great! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## graybeard (Jun 7, 2010)

Ahhh, it took me a few seconds to the dang frog. Good eye!

beard


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 7, 2010)

I even walked toward the frog and he didn't flinch... he wasn't giving up his fish


----------



## meateater (Jun 7, 2010)

Bullfrogzilla.....Pitfrog......Frogacabra......RUNNNNNNNN.


----------



## plj (Jun 9, 2010)

The circle of life - caught him by the toe, it took him 45 minutes to finish dinner without letting it get away:


----------

